# Taxonomy Code - CMS1500



## Susannah (Oct 16, 2014)

I have Medicaid denials due to the taxonomy code being improper/missing from the CMS1500 electronic form.  I need to change the number or simply enter it into the software system.  I have questions because Medicaid helpdesk is giving me conflicting answers.

Billing NPI taxonomy code - which box on CMS-1500 form?
Rendering NPI taxonomy code - which box on CMS-1500 form?

Thanks a lot!
New to billing and coding.  Testing this month CBCS and next month CPC


----------



## mblankenship@dayspringfhc.com (Oct 16, 2014)

*Taxonomy*

We bill kentucky medicaid and we must have our provider taxonomy in 24j above the NIP and zz in 24 I, example zz 107Q00000X with the same thing in 33 b.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Susannah (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, thanks a lot.


----------

